# Need 2 channel component advice



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi guys.

I have 2 PSB C60 L/C/R speakers that I use for a shop/ "outdoor" system. I have them on a dolly and can roll them out of the shop.

I have a cheap Pioneer HTIB AVR powering them, and I only use an Ipod as a source.

I'd like to upgrade the power running these speakers, but am unsure exactly what I should be shopping for. Amp, preamp...?


The speakers have a recommended input power of 10-175 Watts. Nominal impedance 8 ohms, minimum 6 ohms.

My budget for this equipment is $400


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
This Denon 2 Channel Amplifier retails for $599, but is available for $249. Really is quite nice and an excellent value. Your PSB should sound radically better with a quality Integrated Amplifier as opposed to a HTIB
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> This Denon 2 Channel Amplifier retails for $599, but is available for $249. Really is quite nice and an excellent value. Your PSB should sound radically better with a quality Integrated Amplifier as opposed to a HTIB
> Cheers,
> JJ


No Denon in that link.

Mikeythai, the Harman Kardon HK3490 can be found for $350. A competent piece at that price.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

jackfish said:


> No Denon in that link.
> 
> Mikeythai, the Harman Kardon HK3490 can be found for $350. A competent piece at that price.


Right you are. http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...ti-Source/Zone-Stereo-AV-Receiver/1.html?c=t4


----------



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks guys. Those units look pretty nice. Yes, an integrated amp is exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## class a (Oct 22, 2010)

Check out the NAD 316BEE. Excellent integrated in your price range. 2012 Absolute Sound Product of the Year. You can find it on Audio Advisor.:sn:


----------



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

Will do, thanks.


----------

